# New gear



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.tacklefanatics.co.uk/product/7175/shimano-aero-technium-10000-xsb-reel.html


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, a $1000 fishing reel. That's just what I need. LOL


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet, a $1000 Carp reel......I might not catch a damn thing but I'll be the best dressed out there....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think our European cousins take their trash fishing a bit too seriously...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I caught a carp in the chesapeake with a reel that cost $14.99.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I caught a carp in the chesapeake with a reel that cost $14.99.


I caught one on a piece of bubble gum once.


----------



## Nilsonbor (Jan 30, 2012)

*will follow*

wow I will follow your topics :0


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The super slow oscillation is amazing (but not necessarily a good thing), over 90 rotor turns in one full oscillation.......not sure I like it because unable to position the spool quickly (forward/rearward position) due to the slow oscillation. However, it 's truly a work of art.....and should be at that price.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Century Composites [email protected] 
7:57 AM (57 minutes ago)

to me 

We are already working on a programme of HPR surf rods incorporating 3M’s fabulous new technology and we should be in a position to release these to market in about 3 to 4 months. There is an extensive testing programme being undertaken at the moment to ensure the rods perform to the requisite level. I am sure Ryan White of Hatteras Jack will be making formal announcements when he has them available. Thank you for your interest in Century. Kind regards


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I think our European cousins take their trash fishing a bit too seriously...


I personally don't even know why you would try to catch a carp, much less spend thousands of dollars to do so.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I personally don't even know why you would try to catch a carp, much less spend thousands of dollars to do so.


It's almost like taking a hooker out on a date to a really expensive restaurant, with flowers and candlelight...


Err.. in that it totally defies logic, that is...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Change that to "ugly hooker" and you've got yourself an analogy.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

LOL.........it needed clarification.



dudeondacouch said:


> Change that to "ugly hooker" and you've got yourself an analogy.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> Century Composites [email protected]
> 7:57 AM (57 minutes ago)
> 
> to me
> ...



Very nice, can't wait..


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Forged aluminum is extremely expensive material.....especially with today's metal pricing. From what I've heard of these new Aero series spincast reels, they are sweet machines. 

It's not only the UK, tournament carp fishing is starting to catch on here in the good old US of A. Inspite of this fishes reputation, they are pretty touchy feeders and the hookup requires a little finesse. Considering most are landlocked, miles and miles from the coast, fishing for fish over 20 - 40lbs in inland waters is not very common in the Northern latitudes. So carp fishing (big fresh water fish) is their poison and a stout carp can and will put a huge bend on a rod. Tournament fishing for carp the UK and Europe is big business! I'd be game to go there to give it a whirl....havent' found a BIG fish I didn't mind hooking up with for the stick time.

Catch And Release Professional CARP Series


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Body and rotor are made out of magnesium. Only the drive gear is forged aluminum.

I feel quite sure the spool is aluminum as well, but probably isn't billet, even though it definitely should be at that price.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

I have played with big Carp a few time out west when other bites were slow; and yes, they will definitly put a bend in a rod. They have paper soft mouths and can be quite the challenge to land. Some cultures find them great table fare, I have been told they are boney, a lot of small bones, and there is a trick to cleaning and preparing them for eating. 

Was at a lake one day and there was and older Asian lady wearing Carp out. Partner and I was having a really hard time with the tackle we had landing the Carp-but this gal was not missing a trick; she must have been trying to fill the freezer.

Well, curiosity got the best of me so I had to walk over and see what she had going on. The lady was using a Squid hook. At that time I had never seen one before so I had not the first clue what it was, and she did not speak English nor I her tounge. A Squid hook is a "Carp Assassin!" And they help to hold shore made-quick out of the lunch box type dough baits.

McDonalds french fries-with the old grease worked well for bait. I also would use meal mashed out of potato chips and grape soda for a binder. Not sure if it was the grease or the starch-but the potato seemed to be the common denominator. Corn in the can also works well.

I know some of you guys are just fun'n-and that's OK, but I have been on fishing trips where the Carp were the biggest game in town; and it beats getting skunked.

CC


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

CarolinaChuck said:


> I know some of you guys are just fun'n-and that's OK, but I have been on fishing trips where the Carp were the biggest game in town; and it beats getting skunked.


I don't think anyone will dispute what you say... God knows I've caught my share of 15+ lb carp. It's the $1000 reel that is the sticking point. At the point that you spend that much on a reel for carp, you've opened yourself up for whatever jokes you (rightly) receive.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

> I don't think anyone will dispute what you say... God knows I've caught my share of 15+ lb carp. It's the $1000 reel that is the sticking point. At the point that you spend that much on a reel for carp, you've opened yourself up for whatever jokes you (rightly) receive.


Well said....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

What you're seeing is Shimano's top of the line (UK Market) Reel. So it's not just a carp reel it's THE BEST CARP reel money can buy, and it's also an Extreme Distance reel. The Carp fishing over there is Huge, and probably comparable to the Bass fishing over here.. We are all men and for most of us are toys are an extension of our ______... LOL Im not a bass angler but im sure you dont NEED to have Twin 200hp motors on the back of your boat, but Im sure it's fun... LOL

I personally own the Orignal Areo Technium, and I gotta tell you it's the best reel I've ever owned. It's really a shame that Shimano (and Daiwa) give the us markets it's leftovers... The stuff they market to the UK and the Asian counties are light years better than what we get...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Kwesi W. said:


> What you're seeing is Shimano's top of the line (UK Market) Reel. So it's not just a carp reel it's THE BEST CARP reel money can buy, and it's also an Extreme Distance reel. The Carp fishing over there is Huge, and probably comparable to the Bass fishing over here.. We are all men and for most of us are toys are an extension of our ______... LOL Im not a bass angler but im sure you dont NEED to have Twin 200hp motors on the back of your boat, but Im sure it's fun


Yeah, but you know we make fun of those guys, too...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.anglingcentre.net/113003...20_00_plus_free_line_worth_and_pound7_95.html someone order one of these and tell me what color it is when you get it


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

for real.


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

I've seen and casted this reel. Light as can be and smooth. If you are into distance, performance and tough but light, then this is it. It's a shinning silver in color, I've owned the original technium, basia, Shimano Kisso and a few other high end UK and JDM reels. This will be in my collection. I have gear issue but wife is ok with it. Lol.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

if the wifey is ok with a $1k carp reel habit, you must be making enough to fund quite the shoe/jewelry habit.


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ask for nothing on anniversary, Christmas, valentines, and make that Special item a birthday wish. Knowing my wife for 19 years, she will grant me that wish. Lol


----------

